# 2008 Honda Accord Coupe Pic Inside: WOW !!!!



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Our LG front loading washing machine is pretty cool looking too, but I never get the urge to go drive it.


----------



## 98'Kashmere (Nov 13, 2006)

The tailights look like they belong on a Mazda.:rofl:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I like most everything about the car but the exhaust pipes just do't seem to go well w/ the rest of the back end. AWD would be nice. Maybe the next step down the road would be a RWD someday?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

good lord these are ugly


----------



## synergest1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Without the rumored AWD it is useless...


----------



## Eviil30 (Aug 19, 2006)

Mr. The Edge said:


> good lord these are ugly


+1

looks like they're trying to apply their super popular front fascia from the ridgeline to their passenger cars

sure to be a success!:thumbdwn:

actually it probably will be:bawling:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

versus










:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Honda has the habit of butchering up the translation from concept to production car.

In 95 they had the CL-X concept. From that, they somehow came up with the CL two years later. (Granted it wasn't as bad as the new Accord.)

edit: TE called it first



Test_Engineer said:


> It's Honda... They'll find a way to make the production version boring.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Production and concept look pretty close to me. That is, they're both uncohesive and ugly. :dunno:

I think the biggest differences have to do with the concept's lower suspension height and the different camera perspectives.


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

HOT!:thumbup: WOW, look at that trunk. I love it!


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

In regards to the coupe (whats a sedan? )
It's odd, I hated the concepts execution of the exhaust area, and loved front of the concept, but when Honda translated it to production, they got the rear end looking great to me, but they f__ked up the front :/


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

Honda and Toyotas never look like the concepts. Acura/Lexus whine about the competition.

The Solara was destined to be a Lexus which is why it looks like one. Lexus decided to forego an entry level coupe. 

The Accord will be ugly in person. Pics do not reflect this.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

sdbrandon said:


> The Accord will be ugly in person. Pics do not reflect this.


yeah they do


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Looks fine to me. No worse than the abortions that are the e9x cars.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Looks like the Hyundai Sonata.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

I like Honda's just fine, and actually drove a '94 Prelude for 10 years, and we still have an Accord that my mother-in-law drives and loves... However, until they start offering rear wheel drive or awd, I'm just not interested. (The only Honda's that I would consider are the S2000 and the NSX, those are awesome cars. The drawback is that they only transport 2 people, which really sucks for me because I still have a family that I need to drive around!)


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Ugh, looks like the last generation of N. American cars... That sedan is particularly offensive to me, looking like the previous Saturn Ion from the side.

Looks like they managed to inflict more boredom than the latest Camry. I don't look forward to the street filling up with these latest creations. Looks like the execs did the design instead of the designers.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Having now seen the sedan and coupe from all angles, it seems like Honda has adopted a lot of things that were once BMW's.

The sedan in particular has the character line running from the taillight to the front wheel arch, the rear doors finish with a more angular Hofmeister kink, the trailing corners of the headlight assemblies are drawn back, and the taillights extend into the rear quarter panel like on the current 5er. Of course, everyone else is doing these things too now... :dunno:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

17/25 mpg w/ the manual V6, nice! I wonder if that's cause of the new EPA ratings for 2008?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> 17/25 mpg w/ the manual V6, nice!


doesn't sound particulalry impressive to me :dunno:

The E46 M3 was 16/24


----------

